# KYORITSU 2004 - Zangenamperementer



## ToBo (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

schreibe das mal hier rein, weil ich kein besser passendes Unterforum gefunden
haben.

Möchte ein folgendes Zangen-Amperemeter kaufen.

KYORITSU Modell 2004

http://www.kew-ltd.co.jp/en/products/clampmeters/2004.html

Kennt jemande den Hersteller und vielleicht das Modell und kann mir seine
Erfahrungen berichten ?

Gruss.

ToBo


----------



## ToBo (23 Februar 2011)

Kennt wirklich kein Mensch diese Firma ?


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Februar 2011)

hallo,
die sieht genauso wie unsere voltcraft zange aus, und hat auch die gleichen merkmale, und die zange taugt nichts, gehäuse fällt auseinander, sehr ungenau.


----------



## maxi (28 Februar 2011)

Persönlich kann ich dir zu Fluke und die Gossen Metrawat raten.

Habe ein neues Modernes, für 200 Euro,  und ein altes (über 20 Jahre Alt nun),  für damals 700 DM, Modell von Fluke und bei beiden niemals Probleme aufgetreten.

Die von Benning sollen auch nicht schlecht sein.

Von Billiggeräten rate ich dir ab, da du dann nie 100% sicher sein kannst das der gemessene Wert wirklich den reelen Wert entspricht.

Aber kommt halt immer darauf an wie genau du messen musst, wie oft und unter welchen Bedingungen. Für manche Anwendungen würd es ein 20 Euro Aufsatz auch tun 


Hoffe ist dir hilfreich.


----------

